# Pulled pork



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 27, 2018)

Hey Guys

Planning on doing a pork shoulder for my sons birthday in a couple weeks.  Just trying to prepare now for what I need to do and timing.  First off how big of a shoulder should I get for about 25 people ( also having ribs and other stuff). Or should I do 2 shoulders?  Also I’ll be cooking on my MES 40, so how long and at what temp should I be smoking at? Preferred wood? Ideally want to do ribs and shoulders at the same time.  Thanks guys

Mike~


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2018)

One 10 lb. butt, should be enough if you are having ribs & sides too.
If you feel more comfortable cooking 2, 7-8 lb. butts & you have leftovers, then they reheat really well.
Al


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 27, 2018)

As my friend who has done catering has told me; when preparing some thing that has a bone in it, count on 1 pound per person. With ribs and all, I'd shoot for like two 10 pounders or 12 pounders. <I've never seen them over 9 pounds by me>.

I did my first one on the MES at 230 and it was 8.3 pounds, doing a blend of apple and cherry with a touch of hickory, took roughly 13 hours. 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/boston-butt-pulled-pork-step-by-step.140055/

I read a few poster's stuff first, like Bear's step by step .. and..

https://www.smoking-meat.com/may-28-2015-tasty-and-tender-smoked-pulled-pork

Jeff's recipe. 

I was doing several things at once when I had it at 230, then after they got finished, I just upped it to 240 and let it go. I didn't foil either, no need to do so. I think if you intend to do it in advanced and shred it, don't sauce it. I try not to sauce things when I freeze them. Easier IMO to store it in bags dry then sauce it when you pull it out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 27, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> *Smoked Ribs as easy as 3-2-1*
> 
> A full rack of Spare Ribs will take about 6 hours at 225*F...The 3-2-1 smoked rib recipe is a good way to smoke ribs and tends to turn out perfect ribs every time whether you are using the meatier Full rack spare rib or the Saint Louis cut. Baby Back ribs use a 2-2-1 method. The ribs are smoked at 225 - 250 degrees for best results...
> The 3 stands for the 3 hours that you initially smoke the ribs with nothing but your favorite rub on them and some smoke with your favorite hardwood such as hickory, apple, pecan, etc. After the 3 hours you remove the ribs and quickly double wrap them in heavy duty foil.. just before you seal them up add some Foiling Juice or Apple Juice and close the foil leaving some room around the ribs for the steam to be able to flow around the meat and the juice to braise the meat which Flavors/Tenderizes it.
> ...


----------



## hebs (May 28, 2018)

+1 to what SmokinAl said.

1 10lb butt should be plenty if you're having ribs and sides as well. (Figure around 1/2lb per person for the pulled pork. Some will eat more, some will eat less) Then again, having extra is rarely an issue as you can reheat it for several different meals. (My favorite is shredding and putting it in the oven on a cookie sheet on broil to get the ends crispy and then making tacos, carnitas, enchiladas, etc)

I like to start smoking at around 225 until it hits the stall, then bump it up to 235. At that temp it can take anywhere from 18 - 24hrs. If you start getting tight on time you can always bump up the temp more at the end with zero issues. I don't usually go past 250, but many here do without issue. Wraping it in foil (crutch) during the stall is mostly personal preference. I choose to do it as I like to add a mixture of brown sugar and homemade apple pie (the Adult beverage, not the dessert) though apple cider works just as well.


----------

